# TC Dike Sat. & Sargents today



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

While 250 yards off the shore off the end of the TC Dike I learned that I can get back into my kayak as quickly as I can fall out of it, even with three rods on board (my first mistake) and two in my hands. Lost nothing but my dignity. 

Today, seas were rough off Sargent's beach, but the water was LOADED with bait fish. I got shad, shrimp and mullet (as many as 9, 6-11 inches long) in a single toss of the castnet. Landed only three small blacktips, nothing much over two feet long. Almost landed a mermaid but only got her hairpiece. She looked a little like.... Darrel Hannah.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice report, but get that stinking shark outa my truck eeeerrr jk lol.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Good report. And, I really like your rig. It worries me if things get rough in my yak. I'm afraid my arthritic wrists and fat gut wouldn't let me get back in out of the water. I guess old folks don't need to push it. Maybe, if there were sharks in the water, I wouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Ha! Man, I suggest to you what others did to me; paddle out a ways and intentionally roll it. Get a little practice getting back into it. I found that the PFD I was wearing actually made it a little easier. After I righted the yak, the PDF cushioned my stomach and chest as I grabbed across the kayak and pulled myself right back into it. Also, the PFD really helped because I am a type-1 diabetic and the PFD protected the infusion set that was attached to the lower-right side of my stomach. Praise God it stayed intact and in me. (Fortunately I removed the insulin pump before paddling out. No way that device is going out onto the water with me. Too much coin and dependence invested in it.... I NEVER wear it on the water. Would only do so if skinny water fishing protected shoreline.)

Speaking of sharks in the water, have you or any others seen the CNN footage of the brother in an Ocean Kayak Prowler who gets dumped twice in just a couple minutes. Man, stuff of urban legend. Mention to a friend I, too, own a Prowler; wondered if it could be a 'sign.' "Sweet!"


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*My Ocean Prowler kayak*

Below is a picture of my Yak. Saw this one first in Corpus in May. Met guys who take theirs out 3-4 miles to the rigs. Asked a couple hundred questions. Really have enjoyed outfitting it. Scotty rod holders, multiple leashes, an anchor & two lengths of rope that have worked wonderfully, and of course - a paddle leash. Still learning to take less stuff out with me. Still looking to perfect taking 2-3 surf rods out to drop baits offshore. WON'T consider doing so in heavy surf. May try using only one, but I've seen the pictures of guys with large barbed hooks embedded in their arm or thigh due to getting rolled trying to get outside. No thanks.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Sweet set up!


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

How'd the water look at Sargent? Going to finally put the long rods out Saturday, and Yak some shark lines out. I can't decide on West Beach or Sargent or Matagorda. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

born to fish said:


> How'd the water look at Sargent? Going to finally put the long rods out Saturday, and Yak some shark lines out. I can't decide on West Beach or Sargent or Matagorda.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


It was rough and dirty last weekend, but still managed to tag a few blacktips on casted rods.


----------

